# $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009.



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

As some of you may know I am looking for a job, so here what I bump into today.
http://forums.slickdeals.net/s...age=4
If(IF) Mobil will give free filter on top of it, as it did before, it may worth buy case or five(as I understand shelf life of oil is 5 yeras or so). 
Added: two rebates per HH, so check with your friends may be they need it.


_Modified by barrier12 at 12:22 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (barrier12)*

Nice! I just picked up 5qts of 0w40 and a filter for 29.99 last week at Advanced Auto on their sale. This will bring my A4's next oil change down to $20!


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (bcze1)*

bcze1,
Check dates(rules). If you bought it last week it will not work. You need to buy again








I am going to check Advanced Auto in a couple of days, thanks for the info.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (barrier12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrier12* »_bcze1,
Check dates(rules). If you bought it last week it will not work. You need to buy again








I am going to check Advanced Auto in a couple of days, thanks for the info.

doh!








The Advance Auto special is also over, though I think they now have a similar deal with Castrol Syntec.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (bcze1)*

Check the middle of the page whether you have deal as BarryT82 mentioned
http://forums.slickdeals.net/s...age=5
He said deadline is May 27.
Added: someone mentioned deadline is May 25.
Added 2: do not see it around. Looked at couple stores.

_Modified by barrier12 at 10:06 AM 5-21-2009_


_Modified by barrier12 at 3:39 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (bcze1)*

Do you run with M1 0w-40 all year round in your 1.8t? I'm going to start using it and was wondering if its fine for the winter too.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (Derek07)*

I am not familiar with this kind of stuff, but first things first-Mobil1 0W-40 is on the list of approved oils by VW, so yes, year around.
Guys, who is more into it, could you comment for this situation? I have heard it is not so good to start use syntetic after you have used mineral oil. In my car I do have some(very minor) oil leakage through the gasket(?). Is it because I switched to syntetic or "just because", I do not know.
Real story: I went to dealership for oil change(along with recall? I do not remember). I brought my normal set, 4 qts of Mobil1 0W-40 and Mobil1 filter. Guy looked at it and said that this oil is "so-so", I thought they use something, like spaceshuttlesuperultrapremium
-100W-2000 and asked him what's wrong with it. He explained, that this oil is not good for winter. He said "You need to put "-" sign on the left and it will tell you temp range for what you can use oil", so in this case the range is 0F-40F. In order to have good oil in you car for winter you need to use something, like 20W-50, because it will work from -20F to 50F". I thought for a long time what am I missing here, could not figure out.
Real story...
So, simple answer-0W-40 is ok for winter use. (Added: for my car, what does your manual say?)


_Modified by barrier12 at 7:51 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (barrier12)*

Bought 2 sets of 5 Qt of Mobil1 0W-40 and Mobil1 big filter for $29.99 per set at "Advanced Auto Parts", so if rebate will work out, $19.99 per set. In case somebody is interested.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (barrier12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrier12* »_. Guy looked at it and said that this oil is "so-so", "You need to put "-" sign on the left and it will tell you temp range for what you can use oil", so in this case the range is 0F-40F. In order to have good oil in you car for winter you need to use something, like 20W-50, because it will work from -20F to 50F". I thought for a long time what am I missing here, could not figure out.


That guy is an idiot and you shouldn't let him near your car!


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: $10 rebate for Mobil1 bought between 04/01/2009 and 08/31/2009. (gehr)*

I would not call him an idiot, we have talked with him, normal guy, who just does not know. Another question is how is it possible. Let's not go there.
You are right, he have not seen or touched single part of my car since then. That was my first and last visit to them. Let me just find a job or win the lottery







, I think it is nice to have house with garage and be able to do by yourself at least something simple, like oil change.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

After just 2 months finally got one Mobil-1 rebate, even though I have sent papers for both rebates in the same envelope, probably they have printed checks for $10 each and second check is in the mail as well.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Update.









Buy Select Mobil Synthetic Motor Oil & Mobil Products, Get Visa Prepaid Card Up to $20 after Rebate at Participating Retailers


Mobil 1 via acbincentives.com is offering Up to $20 via Rebate when you purchase eligible Mobil Synthetic Motor Oil & Mobil Products from Participating Retailers and submit the rebate form onl ...




slickdeals.net


----------

